# Topics > Related topics > Events >  SIDO, European event for IoT, AI and robotics solutions and technologies, France

## Airicist

Website - sido-event.com

youtube.com/SidoeventFrance

youtube.com/TheINNOROBO

facebook.com/SIDO2019

twitter.com/sidoevent

linkedin.com/company/sido-event

linkedin.com/company/innoecho-innorobo

SIDO 2022 - November 8-9, 2022, Paris, France

SIDO 2022 - September 14-15, 2022, Lyon, France

SIDO 2021 - September 22-23, 2021, Lyon, France

SIDO 2020 - September 3-4, 2020, Lyon, France

SIDO 2019 - April 10-11, 2019, Lyon, France

Innorobo 2018 -  May 15-17, 2018, Paris, France

Innorobo 2017 -  May 16-18, 2017, Paris, France

Innorobo 2016 -  May 24-26, 2016, Paris, France

Innorobo 2015 -  July 1-3, 2015, Lyon, France

----------


## Airicist

It was Innorobo 2013 ! 

Published on May 14, 2013




> Opening ceremony : 2 ministers, Arnaud Montebourg and Michele Delaunay
> Service robotics : a 100 Billion € market by 2020
> 130 exhibitors - 14 nationalities
> 15 000 visitors - 38 nationalities
> 300+ robots and technologies
> Professional as well as personal robotics,
> Great diversity and numerous pavilions
> Robotics conferences on relevant topics
> 1st call for robotics start-ups
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2014 - EN - ADAM, the intelligent robot for our home 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Steven Martin interviews Francesca Iannibelli, Hands Company, about their personnal assistant robot ADAM.

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2014 - EN - The revolutionnary Duct Robot by Robosoft Systems 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Steven Martin interviews Fahad Azad, managing partner of Robosoft Systems.

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2014 - FR - Une interview par robot Beam interpose ! 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Interview de Lionel Poinsot, directeur de l'ENE (Espace Numerique Entreprise) par Christophe Batier, par robot Beam interpose !

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 25, 2014




> Some of the robots on display at the Innorobo 2014 show in Lyon, France.

----------


## Airicist

It was Innorobo 2014 ! 

 Published on May 18, 2014




> Innorobo 2014 in Lyon, France, was a great succes !
> - 140 exhibitors from 14 countries around the world
> - 2 different halls, one dedicated to innovation and industrial robots, one dedicated to start-up companies
> - the first edition of the french General Robotic Assembly
> - 206 jounalists, with a worldwide coverage
> - 16760 admissions over 3 days
> 
> See you un June 2015 !

----------


## Airicist

Mathworks : Mission on Mars Robot Challenge at Innorobo 

Published on Jan 28, 2015




> Engineers and developers, save the date and get your computers ready! Explore the martian surface with a rover robot.
> The Mathworks Robot Competition will definitely be challenging and fun. Each team participating will be provided with MATLAB, Simulink, and the necessary toolboxes and a working but non-optimized Mars Rover simulation model. Teams will then submit an improved model to qualify competitively against other submissions. Selected teams will come to Innorobo to compete against each other with the real rover robot!

----------


## Airicist

Discover Innorobo 2015! Conferences, free workshops and a great exhibition.

Published on Jun 19, 2015




> Innorobo, renowned as Europe’s only international event 100% dedicated to robotics and all disruptive innovations from around the world, showcases technological innovations that offer solutions to today’s and tomorrow’s societal challenges.
> 
> It brings together a vast Service Robotics ecosystem of decision makers, from researchers to directors of large groups, to educational leaders, institutions, the media and start-ups.
> 
> At Innorobo, leaders from all industries pick up on the latest innovations and turn them into market advantages and new growth opportunities.

----------


## Airicist

Репортаж с Innorobo 2015

Published on Jul 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2015

Published on Jul 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Watch what happened during Innorobo 2015!

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> Sorry for the (lovely) french accent, but after 3 days of Innorobo Catherine was a little bit tired ;-)
> 
> Innorobo presents the state of the art of world robotics to a diverse range of markets through an exhibition illustrating the vast array of robotics technologies, conferences with renowned specialists and a host of workshops in order to encourage cross-innovation and open up new opportunities for growth and diversification in nearly all sectors.
> 
> Innorobo : Join us May 24-26 at the Docks de Paris !

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo interview with Catherine Simons

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> I'm your host Philip English and we're here today with the President and CEO of InnoEco Catherine Simons. She's the founder of Europeans' only international event 100% dedicated to robotics and disruptive innovation, Innorobo.
> 
> Created in 2011, InnoEco is an impact consulting firm focus on business development through innovation and expertise in world wide robotics market. InnoEco drives a community of over 3500 robotic companies world wide of nearly 10,000 leaders and decision makers who receive robotics technology, products and services and opportunities for technology field growth. Innorobo is Europes' only summit dedicated to innovations in robotics a unique forum where decision makers and international experts discuss their visions. Its' mission is to present the world of robotics through an exhibition that provides a vast array of robotic technologies compassess with renowned specialist and a host of workshops in all to encourage innovation and open up new opportunities for growth and development, diversifications in nearly all sectors. We're speaking to Catherine today about Innorobo, the event that attracks exhibitors and visitors from around the world from forty plus country. As well as how she set it all up and the plans
> 
> Innorobo Interview with Catherine Simons
> 
> Philip: Right, welcome Catherine and many thanks for joining us on the show today, it's very appreciated and so what we'll do is start with some of the basic questions to start with. So could you quickly introduce yourself and tell us a little bit about what you do.
> 
> Catherine: Alright, so I'm a consultant in an organization and strategy I'm a trained consultant, as well. I'm a coach and I've been looking into disruptive technology and how it can change our world and society at large in the past 8 years namely on robotics side. So I put up together a show called Innorobo and I intend to accelerate the global robotic ecosystem to absorb great technology to help us build sustainable humanity or in the future.
> ...

----------

